# trial seperation?



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

hi basically me and and my husband have been living in a sexlesss marriage. we have been seeing a marriage counseler which really hasnt helped at all. she suggested we set a date on how long we are prepared to try for and possibly to consider a trial seperation. we have a fantastic relationship except for that fact I am not attracted to him anymore. There is no reason I have been able to work out or the counseler as to why this has happened as he still looks the same and he is a fantastic husband. Im just wondering if anyone else has tried a trial seperation and how it went or for how long to try it for?


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

We had friends that did a trial separation successfully, but lack of attraction wasn't their problem. They were separated 6 months, and are very happy again now. They were both in therapy separate and together during that separation, including a month before and several months afterward.


----------

